# Fleetwood Nautical College - Lancastrian



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

During my period at the college, they aquired a training vessel called Lancastrian.
Myself and 3 other radio students were taken down to the docks for photographs to be taken with the onboard radio/radar equipment. (i have a copy of one of the photos which I must dig out and scan)

What ever happened to the Lancastrian? I heard that it was not very stable due to all the top-hamper and didn't put to sea very often.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"not very stable"

Rolled on wet grass.


----------



## James Clarke (Feb 8, 2010)

Quiney said:


> During my period at the college, they aquired a training vessel called Lancastrian.
> Myself and 3 other radio students were taken down to the docks for photographs to be taken with the onboard radio/radar equipment. (i have a copy of one of the photos which I must dig out and scan)
> 
> What ever happened to the Lancastrian? I heard that it was not very stable due to all the top-hamper and didn't put to sea very often.


Hi John

Take a look at the *"Times Past"* section of the *FNC Past Students' & Staff Association*'s website: www.fleetwoodnauticalcollege.org.uk; more photos are being added as they become available.

Maybe you, and others, have photos to offer for inclusioin there?

James


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

When I was there, the only large boat we used was the Seas Cadet's MFV to plod around the old fish dock.

Luckily we never damaged her or any of the trawlers tied up there! More by luck than judgement, perhaps?


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Not with Tom "Jed" Stone at the wheel, Jay.

100% seaman.


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

Found a picture of her....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bispham2/3754182075/


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Feeling queasy just looking at her pic, John.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

there are some pics of her on this site, but as a privately owned yacht......but can't remember what she became known as once the college had sold her.

neil


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

Stepping onboard that would of put me off going to sea!
Tell a lie John - Ray Bisby commandeered a bunch of us for a "jolly" to Wyre light and back - don't know if you were amongst us ?
Rgds / 73's
Lamby


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Sadly............Ray died young..........as you probably know Steve.


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

sparkie2182 said:


> Sadly............Ray died young..........as you probably know Steve.


Yep a great pity Sparkie. He taught me for Part2 and was "mustard" on the Apollo receiver. His explanation in describing the difference between "Long & Short" AGC ccts was masterful ! On the final day of the week long exams he somehow coaxed me thru D/F check bearings on the Loadstar as the Post Office examiner was looking on ! Such a shame really, as I guess he'd of been at the last & next Reunion 'do'. I put an enquiry out a week or two ago asking where his brother Kev was these days - any idea ? We were in the same basketball team that 'thrashed' the Lecturers (sorry abt that) and possibly caused Jack Howarth's long term injury (sorry abt that too)
Rgds
Lamby(*))


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Can't help there Steve.

Jack,however is now retired and lives in Grange-over Sands.

I'll never forget exam week!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

Sparkie
Do you know if Dick Ryhmes ("Tricky-Dickie") and Pete Barcock are still in the land of the living pls ? As you may know both taught @ FNC way back.
Rgds
Lamby


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I can't speak for Pete ,Steve, but i last saw Dickie at Don's funeral............some 3 years ago now.

He was looking rather frail at the time.............I hope he is keeping well.

He was a bit of a terror in our day wasn't he????


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

sparkie2182 said:


> I can't speak for Pete ,Steve, but i last saw Dickie at Don's funeral............some 3 years ago now.
> 
> He was looking rather frail at the time.............I hope he is keeping well.
> 
> He was a bit of a terror in our day wasn't he????


Cheers Sparkie
Trickie Dickie - "No Nonsense" Ryhmes - guru of the morse key! would quite simply tell those whose morse sending was a bit suspect - that they were crap and in need of vast improvement ! At the same time he'd slightly raise a smile from the corner of his mouth as he said it.
Thankfully I think I escaped his short verbal tirades - I'd of hated to of been his Jnr @ sea for 6 months - I'd never of made it to the bar ! 
All said a good lecturer - I too hope he's keeping well. 
Rgds
Lamby


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

A different man outside the college Steve............. unlike myself who is a B****** on all occasions............. 

Dickie was typical sailor when found in the "Fleetwood Arms".


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

sparkie2182 said:


> Not with Tom "Jed" Stone at the wheel, Jay.
> 
> 100% seaman.


I would agree, but it was Mr. Ollerton who took us out, and WE had the helm and engine control.

It was 'Jed' who told me I was 'cack handed' - doing some things e.g. during canvas work stitching a left handed stitch with my right hand.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Oddly enough Jay, I recall him saying exactly the same thing to me, being left handed and fouling some ropework up........

Nice being able to remember a true "hero" in such a personal way isn't it?

Tom Stone was Lt. Cdr R.N.V.R. on the North Atlantic during W.W2. turning his
fish finding skills as a deep-sea Fleetwood fishing skipper into U-boat location and despatch.............A long and hard war!!

A Great Man........I have always been proud to have known him.

Alan Ollerton (Extra Master) was (hopefully still is) another smashing guy.........a great sense of humour and highly knowledgeable (Please don't tell him i said so........ )

We were lucky with our lecturers , weren't we????

Just as a quick test........do the initials...........L.R.B. mean anything to anyone????


----------



## niggle (Aug 24, 2005)

L.R.B. easy

Lawrence Rivers Bland

next


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Correct.

OK........ one final one.............Who was "ABU" and why?


----------



## niggle (Aug 24, 2005)

Aah........ no you have got me, I know you are referring to Neville Watson but as to why ABU.....back to you


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

sparkie2182 said:


> when found in the "Fleetwood Arms".


you'll be sad too know sparkie, that the Fleetwood arms is now being converted into a Dentist of all things................sacralidge(Pint)(Pint)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

sparkie2182 said:


> when found in the "Fleetwood Arms".


you'll be sad too know sparkie, that the Fleetwood arms is now being converted into a Dentist of all things................sacralidge(Pint)(Pint)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Very sad.



Niggle.........

"ABU" were the letters of Nev's dormobile registration plate.


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

sparkie2182 said:


> Very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree Chaps re: Fleetwood Arms - are there any old Fleetwood boozers left to mention ? 

I'm sure the lads in my intake thought Nev Watson's nickname was derived because of his somewhat stocky physique resembling that of an Aborginal !


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

niggle said:


> L.R.B. easy
> 
> Lawrence Rivers Bland
> 
> next


"What a character" !!

Rgds
Lamby


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

sparkie2182 said:


> Oddly enough Jay, I recall him saying exactly the same thing to me, being left handed and fouling some ropework up........
> 
> Nice being able to remember a true "hero" in such a personal way isn't it?
> 
> ...


Aye, Sparkie. 'Jed' was a true gent of the 'Old School'. I agree that the Lecturers we had in those days were all top notch. 

As for the initials LRB, we used to use those as an abbreviation for Mr. Ellarby.


----------

